# [40K RPG]The Recgicide Crusade:The Light Crusaders Final Sacrifice? Recruitment Threa



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

(This is still in a Raw state and is not polished so some things might operate a little weird.)

Is a Role Play with a tatical and command twist from Warhammer 40K, the table top game.The Recgicide Crusade if becomes popular will become a Campaign with scenerios going in order.You will Role Play as a space marine as if you were him in his trials to survive and to kill in the name of the Emperor. Your characters will be using the same stat system used by units in the table top game. The Game Master will handle combat(Rolling) and character creation(Just for stats) and evolution.The Following rules will be

- NO GODMOD-You are not the Emperor, you don't know everything, you can't know about subjects if your character doesn't know. Just because you know something, doesn't mean your character does.Please portray your character's abilities appropriately for their abilities and experience. This includes randomly adding skills never mentioned prior. Godmodding is especially poor behavior in a PvP scenario. 

- NO SUB FOR GM- Your are not allowed to be the Game Master unless you are allowed by Me or any other Game Master

- NO CONTROLLING OTHER CHARACTERS- Never control another character under any circumstances unless allowed by the GM or the owner of the character. If you have permission, indicate this in the post that you control them in. 

- RPING COURTESY-Do not excessively criticize other player's performances unless they've broken any other rules listed here. Do not excessively rush other players to make posts. Ask once when they will post if needed, then leave it be. Additionally, be nice to other RPers, and include new members often. In general, try to make this a nice community. 

- PLAYER VS PLAYER(PVP)-Players are not allowed to kill another player's character without consent, regardless of the character or player's activity. Any direct combat between player characters should be handled delicately. Players are expected to maintain open and respectful communication throughout and agree on all battle outcomes. Typically, players only assign damage to their own characters. This means a post should end mid attack, so the other character may react to it as they would

- NO CONTROL OF NPCS-Only the Game Masters is incharge of NPC's actions, and the inclusion of any NPCs 

- DO NOT AUTO-Autohitting is when a player performs an action without giving the affected players a chance to respond. For example, running up to somebody and saying *Stabs in the heart* then running off would be autohitting. Auto also applies to non-combative actions to which another player might have a reaction. Saying, *The black knight slips past the guards and into the castle,* while white knights are guarding the entrance to the white knight's castle would be autowalking on the premise that, in all likelihood, those knights would stop you before you got past them. This can easily be fixed with a simple rewording. Add "tries to" or "attempts to" to clarify that your character intends to perform said action, but his success depends on the responses of those around him. More advanced role-players will go into detail with their actions and emphasize their attempts. This is a frequently broken rule by newer role-players. 

- DO NOT LORE BREAK- Lorebreaking is when a character breaks lore, which is anything that likely affects a character or scenario. The basis for these commonalities is origin, culture, and known historical events.

- DO NOT PLAY MARY-SUES-A Mary-Sue is a specific kind of character that is usually considered literarily reprehensible and otherwise unpleasant for others to play alongside.
*A character who’s too perfect, lacking realistic or logical flaws, or whose flaws do not affect them in real ways. 
*A character who’s exactly like their creator, except idealized or made “better”. (E.g. more attractive, smarter, given skills, abilities & powers the creator wishes they could have.) Essentially, the creator is inserting themselves into the story, but without the flaws, quirks & limits that make them interesting and real. Users are often discouraged from creating characters who would be described as, "He's based off me," especially since that comes with the extra risk of violating the avoid mixing ic and ooc rule. 
*A character who’s far too powerful, especially whose abilities exceed that which is possible for his/her race in the setting of the story. Particularly if said character has abilities that do not exist within the boundaries of the story’s world. Often these characters are technically legitimate, but are very, "Look at how unique and cool I am!" 
*A character who’s cliched, having qualities or characteristics that are overused by people trying to have a powerful/perfect/cool character.

- NO DOUBLE POSTING -Do not double post or make a post where you were the last person to post unless given permission

- POST WAITING -If someone doesn't post after a day, your turn will be skipped.

---

The Recgicide Crusade:The Light Crusaders Final Sacrifice
RCCN:1
Year:990.999.41M
Planet:Regisis
Type:Forge World
Region: Alrelia
Objective:Survive the Ork onslaught, Find survivors of your fellow chapter, the Light Crusaders Chapter, Help and defend vital positions to the imperium.
Setting: The year is 990.999 of the 41st millennium, the Regicide Crusade was far under way by the Space Marine Chapter, the Light Crusaders to eradicate the Orks in the Regi system.The Forge World Regisis is among the captial of the system and its importance to the Imperium is unquestionable has it holds the only location that can build Fellblade Super Heavy Tanks which are more then capable of making short work of titans. The Orks lead by Nobog-Skarsnik-Zogteef were drawn to this location from an unknown source but have concentrated all his forces to the forge world. As a result, most of the planet was laid seiged and looted. This is considered one of the biggest WAAGH! the Imperium has encounter however due to recent events, the Imperium couldn't spare any forces for awhile. The Light Crusaders Chapter was the first to arrive as they have been crusading in the system for some time before coming to Regisis. The Chapter had fought over a month to reclaim the planet from the Orks and despite there skill, there chapter was nearly destroyed to the point where they only have half to 3/4 of a company. There are Survivors from all companies and have merged to form one company under a single living Captain. There maybe more survivors of the chapter scattered about but is not clear. Word has spread where a relief force will arrive, including the Salamenders, Imperial Fists, Black Templers,Ultra Hawks and other Adeptus Astartes Chapters as well as a Imperium Fleet and ten Imperial Regiments. The numbers are unknown. The Light Crusaders are stuck on Regisis with no transportation or littlecommunications, they only got there weapons, there half constructed base where they have taken defensive positions and each other......Who knows what the chapter will do next.....

---

Light Crusaders Chapter Information

Type:Crusading
Founding:34th Millennium
Chapter number:Unknown 
Primarch Roboute Guilliman 
Chapter Master:None(Will come in time from you guys!) 
Homeworld:Unknown Medieval World(Will come in time from you guys!)
Homeworld terrain:Jungle 
Homeworld Ruleirect Rule
Chapter organisation:Codex-adherant(can change come in time from you guys!) 
Combat doctrine:Close Combat(can change come in time from you guys!) 
Chapters' beliefs:The Emperor Above All(can change come in time from you guys!) 
Gene-seed purityure - Same as progenitor in terms of purity, and will maintain close links with it 
Chapter Demeanour:Uphold the Honour of the Emperor(can change come in time from you guys!) 
Chapter Flaw:The Chapter hates doing anything that covers their livery(can change come in time from you guys!) 
Figure of Legend:Chapter Master(Siegfried Pancracius) 
Deeds of Legend:Siegfried Pancracius is remembered as the bane slayer of the Orks, to such an extent that his name is known to the vile greenskins even to this day.
Allies:Imperial NAvy 
Size:50-75 Marines(can change come in time from you guys!) 
Specialty:Close Combat(History related)
Battle cry:Unknown(Will come in time from you guys!)

Tactical Light Crusader


Light Crusader Veteran


Light Crusader Librarian


Light Crusader Chaplain

---



---
(sorry for all thos who want to play as Orks, Am not familier with Orks enough(stat wise) to let people play as them.I'll look into it for future Sceniero's)

Send me an Application and I shall roll for your rank then I'll post it in the Character database.

Character Application
NameYour Character's Name)
RankRoll)
Starter Stats:WS:X BS:X S:X T:X W:X I:X A:X SV:X(Depends on your rank) 
BackroundDoes your Space Marine have a story to him? Only optional)
EquipmentHis starter equipment)(You may have four weapons,1 armor)(Having Centurian Armor is an exception.)
Starter Points:1,000(you use this to buy equipment and abilities.Earn points by doing actions)
AbilitiesSelf explaintory)
Curruption:describes how close the player are to turning to Chaos and betraying the Imperium of Man.(100 points is the max, your character maybe subject to exucution etc.)
Order:describes how close the player are to turning to upholding Honour,Justice and Valor.(100 points is the max, your character maybe subject of becoming a Saint or a great figure etc.)
XP:

---

Dice Roll:1-5-Captain(First Come,first serve, only one unless killed. They may pick there successor) WS:6 BS:5 S:4 T:4 W:3 I:5 A:3 SV:2

Dice Roll:6-11-Honour Guard WS:6 BS:5 S:4 T:4 W:3 I:5 A:2 SV:2

Dice Roll:12-17-Chaplain(Only One) WS:5 BS:4 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:4 A:2 SV:3

Dice Roll:17-22-Librarian WS:5 BS:4 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:X4 A:2 SV:3

Dice Roll:23-28-Veteran(Take your pick, Vanguard-Close Combat, Sternguard-Ranged Combat) WS:6 BS:4 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:5 A:2 SV:3

Dice Roll:29-45-Sergeant WS:5 BS:4 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:5 A:2 SV:3

Dice Roll:46-75-Regular(Tatical-Limited Jack of trades, Devevaster-Ranged Combat, Assault-Close Combat) WS:4 BS:4 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:4 A:1 SV:3

Dice Roll:76-100-Scout(Bottom of the mill, new fresh recruits of the chapter WS:3 BS:3 S:4 T:3 W:1 I:3 A:1 SV:4 - 

---

Equipment:

Bolter: 
Points Required:150 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Bolt Pistol:
Points Required:100 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Combat blade:
Points Required:50 
Requirements:None
Strength:3

Chainsword:1+A
Points Required:200 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Combi Bolter: May combine a Bolter with the following, Flamer(can damage units within two hex tiles of the player), Krag Grenade Launcher(Can fire a hostile target within two hex tiles), Shotgun(1+A in Assault) and are permenant once chosen
Points Required:300 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Crozius Arcanum:A Power weapon of the Chaplain, 2+A
Points Required:250 
Requirements:Be a Chaplain
Strengthouble Player's S

Flamer: can damage units within two hex tiles of the player
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Heavy Flamer:can damage units within three hex tiles of the player,1+A during the Shooting phase
Points Required:500 
Requirementsevevaster
Strength:5

Krag Grenade:Can fire a hostile target within two hex tiles(don't count as a weapon).You carry 4
Points Required:100 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Meltabomb:can damage units within three hex tiles of the player
Points Required:100 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Lighting Claws:1+A, Ignores Armor Saves
Points Required:500 
Requirements:Be a Sergeant,Veteran,Captain,Honour Guard
Strengthouble Player's S

Master Crafted Weapons:1+A,Reroll any hits missed, You May create a Master Crafted Weapon by picking another weapon. You will have to pay the total points value for both.
Points Required:250 
Requirements:Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard
StrengthChosen Weapon's strength

Meltagun:1+A during assault
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None
Strength:8

Multi-Melta:2+A during Assault
Points Required:500 
Requirementsevevaster
Strength:8

Missle Launcher:Can fire a hostile target within four hex tiles
Points Required:500 
Requirementsevevaster
Strength:8

Plasma Cannon:Can fire a hostile target within three hex tiles, ignores Armor Saves
Points Required:600 
Requirementsevevaster
Strength:7

Plasma Gun:Ignore Armor Saves past 3
Points Required:500 
Requirements:None
Strength:7

Plasma Pistol:Ignore Armor Saves past 5
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None
Strength:7

Power Fist:1+A,Ignores Armor Saves,I to 1
Points Required:500 
Requirements:Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard
Strengthouble Player's S

Power Weapon:4+A,Ignores Armor Saves
Points Required:1000 
Requirements:Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard
Strengthouble Player's S

Relic Blade:4+A,1+I,Ignores Armor Saves
Points Required:1,300 
Requirements:Veteran,Captain,Honour Guard
Strengthouble Player's S

Bolter Pattern Sniper Rifle:Can fire a hostile target within six hex tiles, Roll a 3+ Ignores Armor Saves
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None
Strength:8

Shotgun:1+A during Assault Phase,Roll a 4+ Ignores Armor save
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None
Strength:5

Storm Bolter:1+A During Shooting Phase,Roll a 4+ Ignores Armor save
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None
Strength:4

Thunder Hammer:can damage units within two hex tiles of the player and cannot attack for 1 turn if they were hit. Ignores Armor Saves.
Points Required:1,500 
Requirements:None
Strengthouble Player's S

Force Weapon::4+A,Ignores Armor Saves, may use an additional Pychic
Points Required:1,200 
Requirements:None
Strengthouble Player's S

Combat Shield:3+ invulnerable Save
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None

Storm Shield:3+ invulnerable Save, -1 A if carring two close combat weapons
Points Required:500 
Requirements:None

Dragonfire Rounds:Ignores Cover
Points Required:250 
Requirements:Special Issue Ammunition
Strength:4

Hellfire Rounds: Infected hostiles becomes Infected if hit.Does 1 W for every 2 turns(does not . Can be healed.
Points Required:250 
Requirements:Special Issue Ammunition
Strength:4

Kraken Rounds: Reroll any failed hits agianst Xeno's
Points Required:250 
Requirements:Special Issue Ammunition
Strength:4

Vengeance Rounds: Reroll any failed hits agianst Chaos Forces, Reroll any failed hits or to wound on Chaos Adeptus Astartes.
Points Required:250 
Requirements:Special Issue Ammunition
Strength:1

Iron Halo: Provides a 4+ ISV
Points Required:250 
Requirements:Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard

Pychic Hood: Roll on a 4+, Nulls a enemy Psyker. 2 turn cool down.
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None

Rosarius: 4+ISV
Points Required:250 
Requirements:be a Chaplain

Chapter Banner: Any NPC's within 3 hex tiles Gain 1+A until the player is killed.
Points Required:500 
Requirements:None

Scout Power Armor: Confors a 4+Sv
Points Required:250 
Requirements:None

Power Armor:Confors a 3+Sv
Points Required:500 
Requirements:Be a Regular,Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard

Artificer Power Armor:Confors a 2+Sv 
Points Required:1000
Requirements:Be a Veteran,Captain,Honour Guard

Terminator Power Armor:Confors a 2+Sv 
Points Required:850
Requirements:Be a Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard

Centurian Power Armor:Confors a 2+Sv,The Player is not killed when all wounds are covered, instead the Player is alive in whatever armor he has equiped.(Terminator armor cannot be used) 
Points Required:1,500
Requirements:Be a Regular,Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard

---

Abilities:

Independent Character:May leave the squad/company at any time.
XP Cost:
Requirements:None

Orbital Bombardment:
XP Cost:5,000
Requirements: be a Sergeant,Veteran,Captain,Honour Guard
Strength:10

Honour or Death: Must challenge the hostile leaders or strongest hostile warriors nearby.
XP Cost: 250
Requirements: Be a Regular,Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard

Honour of the Chapter/Emperor: NPC Unit's within 1 hex tile become fearless until the the player is killed.
XP Cost:250
Requirements: Be a Regular,Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard 

Liturgies of Battle: The Player rerolls any failed hits in an assault
XP Cost: 750
Requirements:Be a Regular,Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard

Heroic Intervention: The Player may deepstrike into any hex tile if left behind at base, gains 4+A in Assault but cannot shoot until the following assault is over.
XP Cost: 1,000
Requirements: Be a Regular,Sergeant,Veteran,Chaplain,Librarian,Captain,Honour Guard

Special Issue Ammunition: Allows the use of Special rounds.Dragon Fire Rounds,Hellfire Rounds,Kraken Rounds,Vengeance Rounds.
XP Cost:250
Requirements:

Titanic Might: Can reroll all failed attempts to wound with shooting and close combat attacks.
XP Cost:500
Requirements: Be a Sergeant, Veteran,Captain,Honour Guard

Surprise Attack: Cam reroll when attempting to seize the initiative in an Assault
XP Cost:250
Requirements:None

Battle Forged Heroes: Can have a NPC Squad(10) of Space Marines under your direct command(Yours only) and equip them with weapons(With your points after all)
XP Cost:5,000
Requirements:Be a Sergeant, Veteran,Captain,Honour Guard

Voice of Experience: May shoot for another player with there permission of coure during the shooting phase without penality.(You still get your turn to shoot during the shooting phase.)
XP Cost: 250
Requirements:None

Inspiring Presence: All friendly units within 1 hex tile gain 1+A while the player still lives.
XP Cost:750
Requirements:


Lvl I-Iota Psyker:Learned to control there psionic talent
XP Cost:250
Requirements:none

Lvl II-Zeta Psyker:
XP Cost:1,500
Requirements:Lvl I-Iota Psyker

Lvl III-Delta Psyker:
XP Cost:5,000
Requirements:Lvl II-Zeta Psyker

Lvl IV-Beta Psyker:
XP Cost:12,000
Requirements:Lvl III-Delta Psyker

Lvl V-Alpha-Plus Psyker:
XP Cost:25,000
Requirements:Lvl IV-Beta Psyker

Smite:Is a psychic shooting attack that inflict damage upto two hex tiles from player and ignores armor saves.(May stil use ranged weapons)1 turn cool down.
XP Cost:500
Requirements:Lvl I-Iota Psyker
Strength: 4

Force Dome:Is a psychic power that admits a barrier over the hex tile the player is on. The Player and all friendly forces on the same hex tile recieve 5+ISV as long as they stay in the same hex tile. Barrier disappears after 3 turns and 2 turn cool down.
XP Cost:500
Requirements:Lvl I-Iota Psyker

Machine Curse:Is a psychic power that inflicts 1 Glancing Hits on vechicles. 1 turn cool down
XP Cost:500
Requirements:Lvl I-Iota Psyker
Strength:4

The Avenger:Is a psychic shooting attack that inflict damage upto four hex tiles from player and ignores armor saves.(May stil use ranged weapons)Reroll on a 4+ for missed hits.2 turn cool down.
XP Cost:1,000
Requirements:Lvl II-Zeta Psyker
Strength:6

Quickening:Is a psychic power that lets the player move an extra 3 hex tiles. 1 turn cool down.
XP Cost:250
Requirements:Lvl I-Iota Psyker

Null Zone:Is a psychic power that prevents enemies from making there Armor Saves for 3 turns. 3 turn cool down.
XP Cost:1,000
Requirements:Lvl II-Zeta Psyker

Might of the Ancients:Is a psychic power where the Player's or any friendly unit within 2 hex tiles can recieave 2+I,2+S,2+T for two turns. 6 turn cool down.
XP Cost:2,500
Requirements:Lvl III-Delta Psyker

Vortex of Doom::Is a psychic shooting attack that can effect 3 hex tiles of the Player's choosing within the Player's hex tile and inflicts 2W. Ignores Armor and invulable Saves. 6 turn cool down.
XP Cost:3,000
Requirements:Lvl III-Delta Psyker
Strength:8

---

Region Map of Alrelia


Home Base

Base Construction-Coming Soon
(Built)Commander Center- Allows promotions of players
Barracks:Allows the current capacity to 25 Players(Build more barracks to increase Capacity)
Dungeoun-Allows for capture and recieving information
Shrine-Allows worship of the Emperor/Rune Powers. Apon worship you gain 1 Order/Currupted point. May only worship once every 10 turns.
Walls-Provides Defense and cover.
More to come


---

Example(This would not be a starting character obiviously)

Name:Nilus Pentis
Rank:Chapter Master
Starter Stats:WS:8 BS:6 S:5 T:5 W:5 I:7 A:4 SV:2+ 
Backround:Way too long lol
Equipment:
Artificer Armor
Master Crafted Bolter
Master Crafted Thunder Hammer
Krag Grenades
Points:0
Abilities:
*Independent Character
*Orbital Bombardment
*Liturgies of Battle
*Titanic Might
*Inspiring Presence
*Honour or Death
*Honour of the Emperor
Curruption:0
Order:100


Character DataBase


---

Game Masters

Ultra Hawks- Original Game Master and Founder


----------



## Iron-Within (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't get it, if this thing is only in its raw state than why put it up now? And who's Ultra Hawks? Is he a member here or somewhere else?

Also why are we allowed to be stuff like librarians or captains and also regular marines? Aren't some people in the group going to be way overpowered compared to others? Cause if so, sounds real boring and dull to me.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Ultra Hawks is my old name.

You are a member of the remnants of a chapter so you can be anything however the chance of everyone being a librarian is very slim, you get your role through a dice role and even if they do, its going to be a long time before they would be over powering and by that point id be making the game a lot harder. its not a problem if your over powered if your W is low and you only take a hit or two.


----------

